# Great christmas story



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

h senior told me-grandpa stole christmas of 44, from the rail road. turns out he took tools and sold them for gift money to his kids. grandma said, nothing has changed but our income. where did the money come from? she packaged everything back up and he returned every thing and paid the juice on the short fall. sat down with all the kids and advised about the options of life. my father told me he does what he does, because of his fathers grief of that mistake. it was a great christmas present to get that story- now i know where the edge of the ethics started. best present i ever got.harve.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> h senior told me-grandpa stole christmas of 44, from the rail road. turns out he took tools and sold them for gift money to his kids. grandma said, nothing has changed but our income. where did the money come from? she packaged everything back up and he returned every thing and paid the juice on the short fall. sat down with all the kids and advised about the options of life. my father told me he does what he does, because of his fathers grief of that mistake. it was a great christmas present to get that story- now i know where the edge of the ethics started. best present i ever got.harve.


from what I get from the story, is don't tell Grandma nothing, she will RAT you out:jester:

Have a happy new year Harvey


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Good storey Harve - at least you aren't playing any songs.


----------



## dvidmarsh123 (Aug 17, 2012)

Although this video isn’t actually a “Christmas” story, it really does capture the essence and spirit of this special day… and since so many of us gather around the tree on Christmas morning with a cup of coffee in hand, I hope this video will touch you and the lives of people you care about! Please share this video with your friends, family, and anybody you think will enjoy it. Together we can bring the spirit of Christmas to more and more people!


_____________________________________________________



Open Wounds Acute Wound
Acute Wounds


----------

